# HUD Ongoing Snowplowing??



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok Im confused at this point. I am newer to doing HUD work and work for a regional. I was told that they DON'T do ongoing snowplowing (plow every 3") for HUD. They only snowplow is you need access to property to preform services??

So Im reading HUD guideline and see:
"The Mortgagee should maintain a safe and accessible property throughout the winter season. Snow should be removed from the entry, walkway, porch and driveway following a minimum three-inch accumulation. Mortgagees must comply with local codes and ordinances governing the removal of snow and ice. Before and after photographs are required for all snow and ice removal."

So whats the deal? Anyone out there doing ongoing snow on HUD properties. Confused :blink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

I am doing HUD work and it has not snowed this year up here.Last year I was plowing HUD homes after every 6 inch snow storm.The HUD routines are not worth anything unless you can cut the lawn and do the snow plowing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

My bad,we received 18 inches of snow already in october,but I was more worried about my commercial plowing than I was HUD,and the snow was gone a week later and i was cutting the HUD homes again


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah we do the lawns and all preservation for this regional. Im just not understanding their answer of not doing recurring snowplows when HUD says every 3"?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Not sure on that one.To be honest plowing that driveway once a month when its 20 degrees and you had a few snowstorms,expect that snow to go no where.Hire a sub or that will be a transmission. That


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

My HUD National says plow once every two weeks. If no snow throw salt on ground. The only extra plows allowed is if a AM work order is generated or a Agent complaint.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

We plowed only a handful last year and there was 50" of snow on the ground. HUD M&M didn't care about the $75.00 code violations since they had to be cured within 30 days. So if you look at the time frames if it snowed (and didn't melt) and stayed on the ground then you would only have 3 violations ($75 each) before Spring comes..... As long as nobody doesn't get hurt on that sidewalk than it is a big savings NOT to complete snow removal.

The snow/freeze cycle was so bad by Feb that you couldn't hit it with a snowplow...it had to be by skidsteer/endloader. We could drive on it and not fall more than 6-8".


----------

